
The Hidden Taxes on Women - helloworld
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/03/02/business/women-hidden-taxes.html
======
IntronExon
In the UK at least there is one very literal tax on women: paying VAT on
sanitary products because they’re defined as a _luxury_.

